# Where can I get a Nissan emblem for my grill?



## psteng19 (May 4, 2002)

I replaced the stock '95 grill with the '98 style and lost the emblem in the process.

Where can I pick one up for cheap?
(the hamburger Nissan emblem)


----------



## go4broke44 (Jan 14, 2003)

im gonna be shaving my grill real soon, so ill prolly have a spare one to kick around, i'll let ya know on it


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

can't you get them at the nissan dealership?


----------



## zeno (Sep 17, 2002)

> the hamburger Nissan emblem


  I haven't heard that before   

Try a dealer or check eBay, I really doubt you will find one anywhere else.


----------



## dsigns (May 23, 2003)

You can always search www.car-parts.com


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

I have one if you're interested....


----------



## muphasta (Aug 12, 2002)

I also have the one that came off of my '02 specV if you are interested. You can have it cheap too!

Let me know if you are interested. I chisled the crap that stuck to the grill off the back, so you'll have to come up w/your own way of mounting, but it is just sittin on my work bench.


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2003)

What I want to know is why people are taking off their "hamburgers" (lol) any way????
Are they ashamed they own a Nissan product?
Are they gonna chisel the one off the trunk lid next!


----------



## OmegaManEX (Oct 4, 2002)

i just did that grille swap on my car too and i went to the nissan dealer in my town and got a new 98 one for $9


----------



## muphasta (Aug 12, 2002)

They are kinda goofy looking that is why. Not gonna take the one off of the back.


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2003)

bgriffey said:


> *What I want to know is why people are taking off their "hamburgers" (lol) any way????
> Are they ashamed they own a Nissan product?
> Are they gonna chisel the one off the trunk lid next! *


You must be new to the tuning world............. Ashamed ? Far from it .


----------



## Spelchy (Jun 24, 1987)

Maybe try an import auto wrecker. I went to one to get a new emblem for my friend's GMC and they had two huge boxes full of emblems. and for a lot cheaper than the dealers charge.


----------



## V i V i D 200sx (Sep 17, 2002)

i took mine off, cuz i put on a mesh grill, it might look ok w/ it on, but i prefer it w/o (cleaner) i was thinking about putting it on the front of the hood, i think i saw that the lucino is like that. but thats kinda permanent, so i dunno


----------



## SpecV03 (Jun 19, 2003)

I took off my emblem and added the half plate in the front with the black pearl emblem is looks awesome. Was thinking about putting an SE-R logo on the grill but not sure what I want to do yet.


----------

